# We're back!!!



## ger147 (Feb 23, 2014)

Was I the only one trying to log on every hour on the hour?


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like it....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2014)

*Back ?*

So are we back ? 24 hours turn into 48 hours plus ?


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 23, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Was I the only one trying to log on every hour on the hour? 

Click to expand...

 Ive not been able to log in for 2 days, but seems to be Ok now


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2014)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Ive not been able to log in for 2 days, but seems to be Ok now
		
Click to expand...

Working fine on my phone but cannot type replies on my tablet


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Working fine on my phone but cannot type replies on my tablet
		
Click to expand...

Actually on my phone it is logging me out after every post


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 24, 2014)

Crikey... that was a long wait!


----------



## rickg (Feb 24, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			Crikey... that was a long wait!
		
Click to expand...

Woo Hoo!!!!! Come on Debuisson!!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Back ?*



Liverpoolphil said:



			So are we back ? 24 hours turn into 48 hours plus ?
		
Click to expand...

I think 60 is a bit closer!

I wonder if it worked?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2014)

The one  millionth post must have caused a meltdown :rofl: Who posted it,  anyone know ????.


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 24, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			The one  millionth post must have caused a meltdown :rofl: Who posted it,  anyone know ????.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it had been confirmed that it was Stuey01...?

Whatever you were trying to fix, GM, there are still a few ghosts in the machine by look of it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 24, 2014)

I am having big problems logging in. Started a couple of days ago when PC didn&#39;t automatically recognise me, like normal. I then tried to log in and failed. Then requested new password, went through the motions and loged in - but as soon as I try and log in again with the new re-set password, it briefly flashes us something like Welcome PNWokingham and then asks me to log in again with the blue border around the log in and password box. I have done this several times over the weekend - just got a new password again and it is the same - the only way I can log in is after getting a password reset. If I now clicked on Golf Forum tab at the top I would be kicke3d out and my password, which I have just re-set again will be useless! Please help - on way to work now so happy to get advice on email and I will try again when I get home - pnsarum@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 24, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			I thought it had been confirmed that it was Stuey01...?

Whatever you were trying to fix, GM, there are still a few ghosts in the machine by look of it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah struggling to stay logged in here too just clear cache and cookies hopefully this will sort the gremlins, and my shaky withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2014)

Hallelujah!!!

Phone seems to be playing ball but my tablet doesn't want to know...


----------



## Robobum (Feb 24, 2014)

Too stay logged in, I had to hit "reply with quote" to a thread, then log in and select "remember me" and all seems to be good with the world again


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 24, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Too stay logged in, I had to hit "reply with quote" to a thread, then log in and select "remember me" and all seems to be good with the world again 

Click to expand...

That's what finally worked for me too. :thup:


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 24, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			That's what finally worked for me too. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

good idea , as it was not working me niether


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 24, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			good idea , as it was not working me niether 

Click to expand...

that just worked for me. I am sure we had the same sort of issues last time... oh well. I got a couple of bits off ebay over the weekend thanks to GM being down lol


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			That's what finally worked for me too. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's the Badger!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Too stay logged in, I had to hit "reply with quote" to a thread, then log in and select "remember me" and all seems to be good with the world again 

Click to expand...



That's what worked for me also :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's what worked for me also :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Attempting this now.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 24, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Attempting this now.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2014)

I thought I'd been black balled when I couldn't Log in. Ha


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought I'd been black balled when I couldn't Log in. Ha
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry.... still plenty of time.:rofl:


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 24, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Too stay logged in, I had to hit "reply with quote" to a thread, then log in and select "remember me" and all seems to be good with the world again 

Click to expand...

Trying this too. I've missed this place way too much


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought I'd been black balled when I couldn't Log in. Ha
		
Click to expand...


Back in the game:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## chris661 (Feb 24, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Too stay logged in, I had to hit "reply with quote" to a thread, then log in and select "remember me" and all seems to be good with the world again 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 24, 2014)

its all been very weird.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank heavens we're back. I was forced to talk to the wife. Not sure either of us really enjoyed the experience


----------



## London mike 61 (Feb 24, 2014)

It may have only been a short while , but I missed not being able to log on. I think I'm addicted.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 24, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Too stay logged in, I had to hit "reply with quote" to a thread, then log in and select "remember me" and all seems to be good with the world again 

Click to expand...

Good spot, wouldn't let me log in either!


----------



## bignev (Feb 24, 2014)

Woo hoo thanks for the heads up Im back


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 24, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Too stay logged in, I had to hit "reply with quote" to a thread, then log in and select "remember me" and all seems to be good with the world again 

Click to expand...


Thanks Robobum i got in this way now aswell .. all doesnt seem well with the system , im sure it will be sorted tho


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2014)

bignev said:



			Woo hoo thanks for the heads up Im back 

Click to expand...

Hope this works then!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 24, 2014)

Thxs Robobum for the tip!!


----------



## Jack_bfc (Feb 24, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Good spot, wouldn't let me log in either!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh that solves that problem!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 24, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Ahh that solves that problem!!
		
Click to expand...

All good. Thanks


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 24, 2014)

bignev said:



			Woo hoo thanks for the heads up Im back 

Click to expand...

Seem to be some glitches logging in though.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 24, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			Seem to be some glitches logging in though.
		
Click to expand...

after 'logging in' a zillion times (it even says thanks for logging in CMAC) it logs me out immediately after.

Cheers robobum for the tip that works

think the IT 'guru' will need to make a sticky as there will probably be lots of teething issues with whatever was done- par for the course with IT unfortunately


----------



## bigslice (Feb 24, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Too stay logged in, I had to hit "reply with quote" to a thread, then log in and select "remember me" and all seems to be good with the world again 

Click to expand...

same here i hope


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Don't worry.... still plenty of time.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

How very dare you!


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2014)

I thought GM were doing a cull of undesirable forumers over the weekend, but seems not.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 24, 2014)

richart said:



			I thought GM were doing a cull of undesirable forumers over the weekend, but seems not.

Click to expand...


I have been having a few problems getting back in. I logged in to the front page, got the Welcome message, but then it defaulted back to logged out. I have only manged b=to log in now by trying to reply, getting an error message and an invitation to log in and doing so there. 

The errors happened both on a Mac with Safari and the latest OS and also a PC with Windows 7 and Chrome.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2014)

It's good to know that IT are the same everywhere.  Start a day late, take 3 times longer than promised, then when they hand it back, it doesn't work properly!!  It's that predictable, it could only be done on purpose!!


----------



## jak kez 187 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I have been having a few problems getting back in. I logged in to the front page, got the Welcome message, but then it defaulted back to logged out. I have only manged b=to log in now by trying to reply, getting an error message and an invitation to log in and doing so there. 

The errors happened both on a Mac with Safari and the latest OS and also a PC with Windows 7 and Chrome.
		
Click to expand...

This is happening with me as well
Can only log in when I reply to someones post
Otherwise I log in, I get the welcome message and then it just goes back to being logged out.


----------



## TheJezster (Feb 24, 2014)

jak kez 187 said:



			This is happening with me as well
Can only log in when I reply to someones post
Otherwise I log in, I get the welcome message and then it just goes back to being logged out.
		
Click to expand...

test


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2014)

jak kez 187 said:



			This is happening with me as well
Can only log in when I reply to someones post
Otherwise I log in, I get the welcome message and then it just goes back to being logged out.
		
Click to expand...

Same here on PC using IE11 and Windows 7 home premium. Other one at home using XP it appears to stay logged in but I get an IE security warning each time I want to view a page.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 24, 2014)

chellie said:



			Same here on PC using IE11 and Windows 7 home premium. Other one at home using XP it appears to stay logged in but I get an IE security warning each time I want to view a page.
		
Click to expand...

use chrome, IE is appalling


----------



## JustOne (Feb 24, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Too stay logged in, I had to hit "reply with quote" to a thread, then log in and select "remember me" and all seems to be good with the world again 

Click to expand...

I did that last night and have been logged in for 12hrs now :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I did that last night and have been logged in for 12hrs now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You might wanna try getting some sleep.... It does explain the ciggy swing videos though...


----------



## vkurup (Feb 24, 2014)

48 hours to move the servers from the 9th floor to the 7th seems like a long time.. :rofl:


BTW, does anyone know what was being done? (sorry I am a sad techie)


----------



## CMAC (Feb 24, 2014)

I believe they had to delete the amount of begging applications in the Mizuno fitting thread


----------



## One Planer (Feb 24, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I believe they had to delete the amount of begging applications in the Mizuno fitting thread

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I believe they had to delete the amount of begging applications in the Mizuno fitting thread

Click to expand...


That added to the Delc rule changes and Homer swing changes threads means the logs are now down from 2.6 TB of data to 100MB


----------



## chris661 (Feb 24, 2014)

s



vkurup said:



			BTW, does anyone know what was being done? (sorry I am a sad techie)
		
Click to expand...

seem to be some slight differences for us mods. it looks like an upgrade to v bulletin


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2014)

chris661 said:



			s

seem to be some slight differences for us mods. it looks like an upgrade to v bulletin
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean you now have a little 's' at the start of all your posts.?

Were any widgetts harmed in this process?


----------



## doublebogey7 (Feb 24, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			That's what finally worked for me too. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And Me


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 24, 2014)

doublebogey7 said:



			And Me
		
Click to expand...

Now doing the same on the home laptop!


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 24, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Now doing the same on the home laptop!
		
Click to expand...

Just trying this fix of replying with quote.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 24, 2014)

after still not working before I went to work this morning, I am just home and give it another try and it works and I haven't done anything different to the ten previous attempts!!


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			after still not working before I went to work this morning, I am just home and give it another try and it works and I haven't done anything different to the ten previous attempts!!
		
Click to expand...

 Would you like me to explain it to you ?:whoo:


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 24, 2014)

richart said:



			Would you like me to explain it to you ?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

	Funnily enough, I nearly emailed you yesterday!


----------



## rickg (Feb 24, 2014)

richart said:



			Would you like me to explain it to you ?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Now that would be a first!!!! :rofl:

I had a very panicky text from JustOne at 1am as he had seen my successful post........explained to him to start a new thread as that is what had worked for me........5 minutes later, one happy and satisfied JustOne and I was able to sleep in peace!!! :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That added to the Delc rule changes and Homer swing changes threads means the logs are now down from 2.6 TB of data to 100MB
		
Click to expand...

If you delete those threads we can go back to about 900,000 posts and start the thread about the millionth post again :thup:


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Robo,back in now and can do some lurking!Oh,by the way,followed someones lead on Clubhousegolfdirect and got myself a nice new set of Proquip360 waterproofs for Â£130.Wore them on Sat. in the wind,rain&hailstones and was toasty as they're insulated in the jacket and the trews are thicker than my previous Proquip gear,so far seems a good buy!!
Jimbo


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2014)

rickg said:



			Now that would be a first!!!! :rofl:

I had a very panicky text from JustOne at 1am as he had seen my successful post........explained to him to start a new thread as that is what had worked for me........5 minutes later, one happy and satisfied JustOne and I was able to sleep in peace!!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 On the sofa again ?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 25, 2014)

rickg said:



			Now that would be a first!!!! :rofl:

I had a very panicky text from JustOne at 1am as he had seen my successful post........explained to him to start a new thread as that is what had worked for me........5 minutes later, one happy and satisfied JustOne and I was able to sleep in peace!!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I actually figured out (well I _think_ that's what the problem was) that my username has become cAseSeNsiTive so I just had to sign in properly, I used to just type justone now it's JustOne.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 25, 2014)

Still can't stay logged in, I get logged out every time.....frustrating!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 25, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Still can't stay logged in, I get logged out every time.....frustrating!!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto :angry:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Still can't stay logged in, I get logged out every time.....frustrating!!
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Ditto :angry:
		
Click to expand...

And me!! :angry:


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 25, 2014)

No problems with getting logged out here.

I'm on Windows 7 using Chrome browser.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			No problems with getting logged out here.

I'm on Windows 7 using Chrome browser.
		
Click to expand...

No problem logging on, I just have to do it every time despite checking the Remember Me box.  I've twice cleared the cache & cookies, and I've tried replying with quote but wasn't offered the mysterious alternative log-in box that resolves all issues.  This is on a Macbook Pro using Safari.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Too stay logged in, I had to hit "reply with quote" to a thread, then log in and select "remember me" and all seems to be good with the world again 

Click to expand...




drawboy said:



			Still can't stay logged in, I get logged out every time.....frustrating!!
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Ditto :angry:
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			And me!! :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Have you Guys tried Robo's idea..?
Hit the "reply with quote" button.
It should take you to a log in screen. Scroll down and login there - not at the top of the page like normal....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Have you Guys tried Robo's idea..?
Hit the "reply with quote" button.
It should take you to a log in screen. Scroll down and login there - not at the top of the page like normal....
		
Click to expand...

I did - and it didn't!!! :angry:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 25, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Still can't stay logged in, I get logged out every time.....frustrating!!
		
Click to expand...

I am as well but its only on ipad.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 25, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			I did - and it didn't!!! :angry:
		
Click to expand...

*Log out first* then go to a thread and hit "reply with quote" and it should take you to a 'not logged in page' and try logging in from there  (and tick Remember me)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2014)

JustOne said:



*Log out first* then go to a thread and hit "reply with quote" and it should take you to a 'not logged in page' and try logging in from there  (and tick Remember me)
		
Click to expand...

So that's a different username, password and remember me to the one on the home screen is it?     Oh well, nothing venturedâ€¦...


----------



## JustOne (Feb 25, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			So that's a different username, password and remember me to the one on the home screen is it?     Oh well, nothing venturedâ€¦...
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same..... but for some reason it worked for me


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 25, 2014)

JustOne said:



*Log out first* then go to a thread and hit "reply with quote" and it should take you to a 'not logged in page' and try logging in from there  (and tick Remember me)
		
Click to expand...

Trying that so fingers crossed. Weirdly too I don't seem to get the option to just "reply" - "reply with quote" is only available...unless this log out log in remember me has worked!!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 25, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Trying that so fingers crossed. Weirdly too I don't seem to get the option to just "reply" - "reply with quote" is only available...unless this log out log in remember me has worked!!
		
Click to expand...

did it work?


----------



## cookelad (Feb 25, 2014)

Anybody else getting a greyed out/Un-type-able box, every now and then,when they try to post a reply?


----------



## drawboy (Feb 25, 2014)

I have cleared my cookies etc but I cannot keep logged in. Anyone help with this matter please?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 25, 2014)

CMAC said:



			did it work? 

Click to expand...

Yes  So far...


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes  So far...
		
Click to expand...

 Your are not working though Amanda.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2014)

drawboy said:



			I have cleared my cookies etc but I cannot keep logged in. Anyone help with this matter please?
		
Click to expand...

Just logged off, gone back in and tried the reply with quote route as suggested. Logged in and we'll see if I stay in. Out of interest has the logging/timing out issue been raised with GM Towers


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 25, 2014)

richart said:



			Your are not working though Amanda.

Click to expand...

I'm too lazy to click on them ;-p


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes  So far...
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Just logged off, gone back in and tried the reply with quote route as suggested. Logged in and we'll see if I stay in. Out of interest has the logging/timing out issue been raised with GM Towers
		
Click to expand...

Well it's worked for me so far, thanks to the OP who suggested it & JustOne for the reminder. :thup:


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 25, 2014)

I still getting logged out constantly. Normally I only have to sign in again when the power has gone off but it's doing it every 5 minutes and it's driving me mad!


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 25, 2014)

drawboy said:



			I have cleared my cookies etc but I cannot keep logged in. Anyone help with this matter please?
		
Click to expand...




Andy808 said:



			I still getting logged out constantly. Normally I only have to sign in again when the power has gone off but it's doing it every 5 minutes and it's driving me mad!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Every time I go away from the forum for more than 5 mins, I get punted out.

Is this some kind of clever ruse to stop us from ever leaving...?


----------

